# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual a zona do país carenciada em lojas de Animais?

## ANIMALWORLD

Lisboa
Porto 
Coimbra
Santarem
Leiria
Portalegre
Portimao
Aveiro
Braga
Outro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Nao abriste a poll, mas fica a sugestão... Em termos de Salgados, o concelho de Almada não tem uma loja digna desse nome.



Edit: De referir tambem que é um mercado de grande potencial e dimensão, só estranho é ainda não ter sido aproveitado.

----------


## Manuel Faria

boas
 estou na Suiça, como sabes, mas sendo natural de Viana do Castelo, penso que no concelho e talvez distrito não existe nada de salgados. Que me perdoem se estou enganado. :yb677:

----------


## ANIMALWORLD

> Nao abriste a poll.


como se faz isso?? :Admirado:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

zona de Leiria e coimbra tá praticamente a zero no que respeita de lojas a "serio" de salgados.
abraço
paulo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros ola) 

A votação foi aberta

----------


## ANIMALWORLD

obrigada Julio

Se quizeres acrescentar mais alguma localidade acrescenta.

----------


## Leonor Drummond

A Madeira por enquanto ainda não tem nada.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Concelho de Almada  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ola) Boa tarde
Sou de Vila Nova de Gaia onde também resido, e aí não se registam carencias a este nível dado que na area designada por "Grande Porto", existem várias lojas, porém trabalho em Aveiro Sul, para onde me desloco todos os dias desde Vila Nova de Gaia e vice versa, e relativamente a Aveiro, apesar do grande crescimento e evolução que esta cidade regista, não existe loja especializada em animais marinhos, mesmo existindo uma filial de uma empresa que tem lojas espalhadas em Portugal, disponibiliza tais animais na zona do "Grande Porto", mas que em Aveiro não disponibiliza tais animais, assim votei Aveiro e espero que tal venha a mudar.
Dado que *Portugal* é um "pequeno" *grande* país à beira mar plantado, constituido por Portugal Continental e Insular, sugeria que as cidades do Funchal e Ponta Delgada fossem disponibilizadas para votação.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Sem duvida nenhuma que a zona centro está muito mal servida de lojas de Salgados desde Leiria a Aveiro não se encontram lojas de Salgados, dignas desse nome.
Um abraço

----------


## ANIMALWORLD

> sugeria que as cidades do Funchal e Ponta Delgada fossem disponibilizadas para votação.


Boas Julio

Caso seja possivel acrescenta estas 2 pois foi uma "grande" falha minha

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas...
 Viana do Castelo tem duas lojas de animais que até são decentes!!!
 Mas a nivel de salgados é um zero... parece que á vontade de mudar mas já estou como são Tomé  só vendo para acreditar.

----------


## António Pista

Portalegre não tem sequer uma loja de aquariofilia!
Uma loja com potencial e dimensão considerável iria também abranger o mercado dos distritos de Castelo Branco e Évora.
Uma loja que não ligasse apenas à parte comercial, mas também à divulgação e formação de possíveis aquariofilistas, seria sem dúvida uma marca de sucesso e um ponto estratégico a não ignorar!

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

Almada tal como o Gil Miguel referiu..não tem nenhuma digna de tal designação....
Só a avipeixe...que tem um atendimento péssimo e ncuidam muito dos aquários porque sabem que o mateal desaparece logo...visto estar no centro sul...

Penso que onde há mais pessoas com aquários de água salgada é na margem sul do tejo mas que pelos vistos ninguém(lojista) aproveita essa situação sendo que os aquariofilistas de almada e arredores têm que ir a Lisboa para encontrarem algo de bom e com qualidade...


Grande abraço...

bernardo Gordo.

----------


## Jorge Corga

Boas a todos

Desculpem, mas o Algarve não é só Portimão.
Então e a capital do distrito não conta?

Cumprimentos
Jorge

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb620:   Se a pergunta tem a ver com um futuro investimento (digo isto ao logista) estou plenamente de acordo com o Gil, a margem sul do tejo não tem uma verdadeira loja de animais especialmente falando de salgados, além disso tem uma densidade populacional bastante elevada, o que por si só já é um bom factor e deve ser tido em conta quando um empresário projecta a expansão do seu negócio. Se for esse o caso aconselho vivamente a zona, mas por favor façam alguma coisa a SÉRIO !!! :SbSourire:  PROFISSIONAL !!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Simões

Caros amigos, nao posso falar em relação ao resto do país, mas Coimbra é definitivamente uma dor de cabeça!!!
Temos apenas um loja com material e animais para salgados. Para quem se inicia é muito complicado juntar informação. Ja para nao falar em orçamentos absolutamente assustadores.
Boa noite a todos

----------


## João Magano

*Outros* está a ganhar  :Admirado: .

Seria bom que os membros indicassem em que localidade/região estão a pensar quando votam em Outros, para que fosse ponderada a adição de mais essas opções.

----------


## David Lemos

Entao para nao dizer outros, diria Viana do Castelo, onde nao ha uma loje especialista em salgados, e esta começar a haver muitos dependentes desse hobbie :Pracima:  
abraços

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Aqui em Aveiro há uma mas com pouco ou quase nada de material e tem 1 aqua que não o queria em minha casa :yb668:  

 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá,

Parece que cada pessoa escolhe a sua zona nesta votação.
No Continente, apesar de parecer que nem todas as zonas estão bem servidas de lojas, basta tirar um dia e visitar uma para se abastecer. Nas Ilhas é um pouco mais complicado pois qualquer saída implica um tempão só em viagens (no caso do Funchal 1h30m de avião mais, pelo menos, 30 minutos de espera no aeroporto, mais os atrasos que são quase regra). Também não é normal comprar um bilhete de avião só para ir a uma loja.

Isto da insularidade não são só cosas boas.

Cumprimentos,

Paula

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Uma boa loja de salgados é uma das lacunas existentes na cidade de Viana do Castelo, embora haja uma (a Mascote) que quer mudar o panorâma.

Mas uma boa loja, na minha opinião, não será aquela que se dedica somente aos salgados ou, não o fazendo, tenha grande variedade de oferta. Uma boa loja tem de ter alguém à frente que esteja minimamente informado sobre os produtos/vivos que vende para poder aconselhar os clientes.

----------


## Rui Monge

Cá para mim toda a zona do Alentejo deixa muito a desejar...

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Olá :SbSourire:  
Isto nos salgados vai de mal a pior :yb620:  , para quem já anda há alguns anos nisto (vai para seis), está habituado, a que algumas lojas não sobrevivam, é a concorrência do mercado, no entanto, actualmente é uma razia, muitas lojas estão a desaparecer, ou então estão a por de parte os salgados.
As voltinhas dos sábados à tarde estão cada vez mais restritas a duas ou três lojas e agora são sempre as mesmas, porque para ver lojas fechadas ou abandonadas, não vale a pena.
Hoje em dia por exemplo Almada é um deserto que mete dó.
Lisboa cidade é uma sombra do que já foi (uma ou duas excepções).
A linha de cascais ainda tem pelo menos duas pérolas mas perdeu o diamante.
A linha de Sintra é uma incógnita, com o vai vem de lojas .
Mas de quem é a culpa, é só da crise, eu acho que não, aqui a net, mais propriamente as lojas on-line, também tem uma parte das culpas, e nós também, não é possível manter uma loja aberta com as margens de lucro que das lojas on-line.

Um tópico interessante, era o de pedir para cada um de nós colocar as moradas das lojas que por esse Portugal fora ainda têm salgados e vale a pena visitar.

----------


## David A. Pereira

Boas. :Olá:  

Como já foi dito, o algarve é um pouco maior que portimão.

Faro está mau. O monopólio da única loja (não quero referir o nome, mas quem conhece sabe qual é) derrete a carteira de qualquer um.
Aqui ou se compra o que há na dita loja ao preço que eles querem (grande...) ou não se compra. E não me refiro só a salgados mas à aquariofilia em geral.
Abriu recentemente uma nova loja, a BUÉDEFISH, mas está a arrancar, já tem algumas coisas para salgados e espero que o negócio lhe corra bem, pois seria mto bom para todos (logista e aquariofilistas...).

Abraço deste algarvio revoltado :yb620:   com a ideia que o algarve é para os "BIFES".
Será dificil perceber que os bifes não vêm cá comprar peixes, corais, equipamento, etc... :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  

David

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

boas david

muito bem estás tu que ainda tens uma loja, eu, que moro no litural alentejano estou pior, das 3 lojas que há aqui, nenhuma tem material de água salgada, excepto sal. :Icon Cry:

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas,
Definitivamente o Algarve não é só Portimão, e não tem quase lojas nenhumas no geral, por exemplo em Faro só tem uma que não tem quase nada para salgados e o que tem é com preços super inflacionados. Faltava um boa loja e dedicada a salgados.

----------


## Ernesto D. S. Lourenço

> zona de Leiria e coimbra tá praticamente a zero no que respeita de lojas a "serio" de salgados.
> abraço
> paulo


Concordo plenamente. Em termos de AQUA's da nossa costa posso assegurar: ZERO! Mas vai mudar. O António Reis do centro comercial Liz vai mudar para novas instalações na Gândara dos Olivais e, promete (ao que parece). Um abraço!

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Boas. 
> 
> Como já foi dito, o algarve é um pouco maior que portimão.
> 
> Faro está mau. O monopólio da única loja (não quero referir o nome, mas quem conhece sabe qual é) derrete a carteira de qualquer um.
> Aqui ou se compra o que há na dita loja ao preço que eles querem (grande...) ou não se compra. E não me refiro só a salgados mas à aquariofilia em geral.
> Abriu recentemente uma nova loja, a BUÉDEFISH, mas está a arrancar, já tem algumas coisas para salgados e espero que o negócio lhe corra bem, pois seria mto bom para todos (logista e aquariofilistas...).
> 
> Abraço deste algarvio revoltado  com a ideia que o algarve é para os "BIFES".
> ...


concordo contigo , e essa loja em questao vende material de qualidade(BUEDAFISH) e o joao e um gajo a maneira ,espero que ele tenha muita sorte com a loja pois sera bom para ele e para nos (clientes). :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Eduardo Flor

boas 
venham à Guarda a ver se encontram alguma,o que vale é que a Covilhã esta perto e ha uma loja que esta a evoluir nos salgados.
Eduardo Flor

----------


## Jose Neves

Santa Maria da Feira

tem uma loja mas nao vende salgados

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,

Já temos boas lojas online de material para aquariofilia marinha, agora acho que fazia falta em Portugal uma bela loja online especialmente dedicada a vivos, do tipo http://www.liveaquaria.com/ , com entregas em 24h, stock sempre actualizado, preços descriminados, fotografias para mais fácil identificação das espécies e garantia que tudo chegaria vivo ou seria substituído.

Acho que isso iria beneficiar todos nós.

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  
O panorama nacional já foi profusamente relatado anteriormente.Penso que existem boas lojas de salgados (poucas) onde a experiencia,atendimento e variabilidade do produto é muito importante,para o seu sucesso.
 Fazer investimento,com poucos conhecimentos técnicos e logísticos nesta área é um suicidio empresarial.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

A Madeira está sem loja de animais desde 1976 em que uma velha raposa fugiu do Zoo Funchal e tem aterrorizado a população mesmo a do continente. Enquanto a situação não for reestabelecida, que já dura há três dezenas de anos, será pouco provável voltarem as lojas de animais.

O problema das lojas de aquariofilia prende-se com o facto de a maioria dos produtos serem importados e de países relativamente distantes, por exemplo Polónia e Alemanha, pelo que em Portugal, em vez de haver um fabricante, armazenista e retalhista apenas, há outros intermediários que praticam margens mais elevadas e tentam explorar o mercado. Bem como as despesas com a importação e respectivo transporte das mercadorias implicam um custo mais elevado no preço final ao consumidor. Um cliente que compra um filtro externo cá e descobre que está 20 a 50% inflaccionado em relação ao mesmo produto no mercado alemão, por exemplo, opta pelo bom senso e encomenda directamente da alemanha. a situação é de tal forma irónica que esse produto da alemanhã + despesas de envio envolvidas, por vezes fica ainda mais barato que o produto comprado numa loja.

Se o problema é das lojas online que têm custos de operação mais reduzidos e consequentemente preços mais competitivos, então não seria melhor as lojas passarem para online e actualizarem a filosofia de negócio?

Para reflectir...

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal
Em castelo Branco nem salgados nem deces
que mereçam esse nome de loja de aquariofilia
esta uma tristeza esta cidade com respeito a lojas de aquariofilia
eu para comprar algo de salgados tenho de me deslocar a Lisboa
Ou então comprar em online mas agora para comprar vivos e muito complicado.
Por vezes tenho de recorrer a alguns amigos (onde fico muito grato e nunca e demais agradecer a quem realmente merece)
que fazem o favor de me ir buscar a estação stª Apolonia e então começar a correr as lojas.
Podem dizer porque não levar transporte proprio mas fica muito caro para ir um sozinho a fazer esse tipo de compras.
É que nem pessoal,que tenha aquario de salgados (eu pelo menos tenha conhecimento) aqui se encontra para fazer essas viagens a meias para a malta se deslocar Lisboa nem que mais não fosse uma vez por mês.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boas noites amigos do reef

Na minha zona, Coimbra, existem algumas lojas de animais, mas especificas de aquários não há. Destaco duas pela persistência e qualidade qb, A Fitónia e os Aquários Shallon, todas as outras abrem e fecham como, polipos.  

Abraço

----------


## Rui China

oi pessoal, concelho de peniche zero salgados!Paracomprar algo decente o mais perto só lisboa com todos os custos a acrescentar,gasoleo,portagens,etc.Acerca das lojas online que me perdoeem mas ainda bem que existem pois se não o mais certo era já ter largado este hobby á imenço tempo :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: se é que me percebem :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

estamos muito limitados em qualquer região, e a culpa é de todos nós acho...
até culpo a indústria de aquariofilia...em parte.

O rendimento médiio do nosso país mostra-se nestas coisas, em mais de 3 milhões de habitantes (zona em redor de lisboa e lisboa incluida) temos 5 lojas que me estou a lembrar e outras houve boas que fecharam portas.

Simplesmente não há mercado, não há lojas...
O rendimennto médio português te vindo a degradar-se, e acho que melhorias não vai haver...

Sei de muita boa gente que desistiu disto por não ter cavalagem, só de luz gasto em média 1/3 do salário minimo nacional de 2 em 2 meses
 :EEK!: 
e o salário médio nacional pouco mais é que o mínimo...
portanto reefs?
 :Big Grin: 
e tenho um aquáriio que nos padrões que obseervo aqui do forum não é grande....
só para uma minoria, e isso é óbvio na quantidadee de lojas que esta região com quase metade da população do país comporta...
simplemente não dá para mais...

agora regiões com parca população ainda pior...possivelmente só pode existir lojas nesses locais que tenham outrros produtos, e que façam desses o centro económico da sua actividade, mas mesmo assim possuindo uma parte de reef.

Estou a me lembrar de uma loja aqui perto, reeferencia, no infantado Loures, aquilo vendia comida para cão, e ia sobevivendo...

Abriu o louresshopping, e com loja para animais toda xpto (para as grandes massas), que mesmo nos doces deixa a desejar (nem cardinais do amazonas vi á venda, só néons...), para terem uma ideia...
cães, gatos, etc...e claro comida....
foi suficiente para a reeferncia fechar portas... curiosamente, gandees centros comerciais, reduz a oferta das tais lojas dedicadas, 
é óbvio que o que eles vendem é material para as grandes massas, e aquilo que rende dinheiro.

somos uma minoria, e por isso devemos nos tratar bem (entre nós), e devemos acima de tudo ajudar as nossas lojas, embora acho que algumas tem margens de lucro que não favorecem ao cresecimento do hobby.

é tipo tentarem sangrarem a galinha dos ovos de ouro até ao limite, antes desta morrer...não seei see me faço entender... Assim dificilmente esta "galinha" cresce...
Mas isso é válido para a indústria como um todo, tudo o que é para aquário é caro...
 :Wink:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> estamos muito limitados em qualquer região, e a culpa é de todos nós acho...
> até culpo a indústria de aquariofilia...em parte.
> 
> O rendimento médiio do nosso país mostra-se nestas coisas, em mais de 3 milhões de habitantes (zona em redor de lisboa e lisboa incluida) temos 5 lojas que me estou a lembrar e outras houve boas que fecharam portas.
> 
> Simplesmente não há mercado, não há lojas...
> O rendimennto médio português te vindo a degradar-se, e acho que melhorias não vai haver...
> 
> Sei de muita boa gente que desistiu disto por não ter cavalagem, só de luz gasto em média 1/3 do salário minimo nacional de 2 em 2 meses
> ...


 :Olá: Olá a todos
Agradar a Gregos e Troianos sempre foi difícil, querer ter uma loja de cada um dos nossos hobbies na nossa rua também, as imensas dificuldades e encargos que acarreta ter uma loja deste tema não é fácil, poderá haver algumas com a vida facilitada mas a maioria não, e encherem-se com a “Galinha dos ovos de ouro” até da vontade de rir.
Mas para aqueles mais corajosos, hoje mesmo posso trespassar a minha loja e pagar pelo menos metade daquilo que paguei com tudo o que está lá dentro, basta para isso comunicarem-me por mensagem pessoal, fico aguardar.
Um grande abraço :SbOk:

----------

